# حصريا - ترنيمة آدى المتألم - قنبلة 2009 - فكرة جديد من نوعها



## besho55 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

آدى المتألم


الترنيمة دى بجد مش مجاملة من اروع الترانيم اللى سمعتها فى حياتى

الترنيمة عبارة عن صلاة الى الرب يسوع

من أجل
المتألم + المحتاج + المتضايق + المديون + المرضى
الوحيد + الحزين + الفقير



الترنيمة ابداع فى الكلمات واللحن والتوزيع الموسيقى والآداء



كلمات الترنيمة
*
آدى المتألم ياربي وآدى المحتاج آدى النفوس التعبانة من الأحتياج
رافعين عيونهم ياسيد مادين الأيد انت رجاهـم ياربي تعطـف وتزيــد

آدى المتضايق ياربي وآدى المديون آدى السرايــر مليانة مرضى بهمــوم
محتاجة ايدك ياسيــد فى كـــل يـــوم ولا حد هايشبع مطالبهم إلاك ياحنون

آدى الوحيد ياربي محتـــــاج أطفـــــال تيجى علشان تساعدهم وتكون أجيـــال
ويكونوا سند فى كبرهم أفتح الأرحام دا انت الوحيد اللى تقدر مشاعر انسان

آدى الحزين ياربي واقـــــــــف وحديـــه لا حد يملاله الدنيـــــــا يمسك بأيديــــــه
ورفعوا عيونهم تترجى هايروحوا لميـن البسمة مشيت ومكانها دموع العيــــــن

آدى الفقـــير ياربـــــــي ومعـــــــاه أولاد لاقادرة أيده تساعدهــــم دنيـــاه بعنـــــاد
والنظرة ليك تترجـــــى تملــــــــى الأفواه وبخيرك انــت ياسيـــد بيتـــه تمـــــــــلاه*



تحميل الترنيمة صوت
لينك ميديا فاير
نسخة mp3
جودة 128
بمساحة 6.11 ميجا


*تحميــــــــــــــل*




فريق العمل

كلمات
خلف محروس

الحان وتوزيع
مارك اسحق

عزف كمان
أشرف رأفت

هندسة صوتية
جوزيف منير

آداء الترنيمة
مارى رضا

من شريط
أحبك يارب فى خلوتى


أحدث اصدارات
فريق آفا قسطور القس ببردنوها - مطاى - المنيا


مستنى ردودكم بصراحة ورأيكم فى الترنيمة
وايه اللى عجبكم فيها وايه اللى ماعجبكمش


صلوا من اجلى ومن اجل الفريق ومن اجل الكنيسة
بيشو55​


----------



## Eng-Marco (21 أكتوبر 2009)

هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه *
*جاري التحميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## besho55 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااا  ماركو  & ميرو   لمروركم وتعليقكم


----------



## anosh (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميرسى بيشوى على الترنيمة و فى مزيد من التقدم 
بس انا هاقولك راى بصراحه فى الترنيمة و انا عارفه اننا اخوات و مش هاتزعل من اى نقد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هى فكرة الترنيمة جديده جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا و حلوه لانها جمعت كل مشاكل بيوتنا فى سطور 
بس صوت مارى ضعيف من نواحى معينه ان فيه كلام مش واضح خالص منها 
و تحس انها بتسيح الكلام على بعضه مش واضح هى بتقول ايه يعنى اسمع الترنيمة كانك مش عارف الكلمات و اسمعها من غير الكلام مايكون قدامك و شوف انت هاتوضح الكلام كله و الا لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
و يمكن ضعف صوتها مش موضح جمال اللحن و انه جامد 

بس بجد ربنااااااااااااااااااا يمد ايده و يبارك خدمتكم اكتر و اكتر 
و صلوا لكورالى معااااااااااااكم كتير ​*


----------



## denaa (22 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى بيشوى علي الترنيمه 
جاري التحميل 
ربنا يباركك
 اخوك مخلص


----------



## بولا وديع (23 أكتوبر 2009)

*تحميل الترنيمة مضغوط
بمساحة 6.11 ميجا*

*اختر سيرفر*

*Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).

Megaupload

RapidShare

zSHARE

DepositFiles

Badongo
*

*صلو من اجل ضعفى*
​


----------



## besho55 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شِكراااااااااااالمروركم جميعااااااااااا

شكرا انوش لرأيك
انا بحب النقد اكتر من كلام *التثبيت * 
لانى بحب اللى يقول رأيه بصراحه

يمكن قصة انى اسمع الترنيمة من غير الكمات صعب انى اجربها
لانى عارف كلمات الترنيمة من قبل ماتتلحن وتترنم
فاكيد حافظها وهاسمعها
يمكن ضعف الصوت مطلوب شوية علشان رتم الترنيمة هادئ ورومانسى
انا بحس ان الصوت ده بيعيش فى الترنيمة فعلا

بس انا بشكرك جداااااااااااا على اهتمامك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
واوعدك فى الشريط الجاى هاناخد بالنا من الموضوع ده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جارى التحميل
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## minagameil (23 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب كدة علي طول


----------



## besho55 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

ِشكراااااااااا    
لمروركم وتشجيعكم


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انا بجد مش عارف اقولكم إيه

مش قادر اوصف اد إيه الترنيمه دي اثرت فيا

عمل جميل جدااااااااااا اد إيه بيعبر عن مدي إحتياجنا لربنا


ربنا يكمل خدمتكم وتحيه خاصه مني لمؤلف الترنيمه والمرنمه​


----------



## besho55 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا  ابانوب لرأيك 
اوعدك اوصل التحيه للمؤلف والمرنمة


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رااااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samebay (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم جارى التحميل صلى من اجلى


----------



## كيرلس عياد 2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

يا راجل دى قنبلة 2009 بردو , حرام عليك 
الترنيمه حلوه كلمات اه 
لحن ممكن 
لكن المشكله فى الصوت البنت صوتها............!!!!!! 
لكن عموما شكرا لمجهودك ولتعبك 
تقبل مرورى


----------



## besho55 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا لمروركم
كليمو , KOKOMAN , samebay

كيرلس عياد 2  اتمنى تقول رأيك كامل وبصراحه
على الأقل علشان اعرف ارد عليك


----------



## besho55 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

كيرلس عياد 2 قال:


> يا راجل دى قنبلة 2009 بردو , حرام عليك
> الترنيمه حلوه كلمات اه
> لحن ممكن
> لكن المشكله فى الصوت البنت صوتها............!!!!!!
> ...



على فكرة 
المرنمة اسمها مارى رضا
وانت بتقول صوتها ............. ( مش عارف قصدك ايه )
بس هى بيتذاع لها ترنيمة بصوتها على قناة اغابي
وهى ترنيمة أحبك يارب فى خلوتى
من كلمات قداسة البابا والحان وتوزيع مارك اسجق


----------



## كيرلس عياد 2 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

besho55 قال:


> على فكرة
> المرنمة اسمها مارى رضا
> وانت بتقول صوتها ............. ( مش عارف قصدك ايه )
> بس هى بيتذاع لها ترنيمة بصوتها على قناة اغابي
> ...


 اوكي افرض ان صوتها مش عاجبنى هل فى رأيك ان من اللباقه انى اقول ان صوتها وحش ؟
عموما صوتها مش عاجبنى خالص دا اولا
ثانيا مش عشان ماهيه بيزاع ليها فى اغابى يبقى اكيد صوتها حلو عموما  دا رأيي


----------



## naro_lovely (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*حلوة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى كلامتها بجد رائعة*​


----------



## جيلان (8 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثانكس
جارى التحميل*


----------



## kalimooo (9 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## new.heart (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*ميرسى ليك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*رائعة بجد*


----------



## besho55 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمروركم جميعااااااااااا​


----------



## lena_mena (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى على الترنيمة الجميلة جدااااااااااااا


----------



## vena21 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل 
ربنا يباركك يا بيشو


----------

